# how much recovery after c-section - 6 weeks already



## Ferntree (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi


Just wondering if it's just me, or others had a slow recovery. 


6 weeks since beautiful Baby Harry was born...my tummy still feels 'wooden' just above the scar line - I can't sit up straight yet, I have two 'bubbles' along the scar line - am taking antibiotics and Fucidin cream for one week, but recovery seems slow - am I being impatient?


thanks for any feedback ladies, xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 
Everyone varies with recovery rates and its difficult to say without seeing you, but at this stage you should be able to sit up straight by now. I presume as you are on antibiotics that you have seen a Dr. If things are the same in a weeks time, it would be worth seeing a dr again,

Sorry I cant help more,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

